# Remote start



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

HeathenCruze said:


> When I use remote start no accessories get power. Is there a setting somewhere so heat/AC and whatnot will come on?
> Thanks.


The only thing that comes on for me is the cabin fan. Others claim their Heat or A/C work fine while using the Remote Starter. Sure could use that A/C on a nice 125 degree day here, never been able to control the HVAC when the remote is used


----------



## HeathenCruze (May 11, 2020)

I can roll windows down and whatever in summer.
Winter will be here any day in Michigan. I need the heat to come on amd de ice the **** thing.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You will get mixed results from a thread like this below. Nothing from the engine seems to work until you flip the key or press the button.

On a side note, it sure was strange for Spaced Out to just leave our community to buy & join the Sonic Forum, when so many Sonic owners enjoy posting with CRUZE owners? 









Remote Start, No Heat


I just got a used 2011 Cruze LT and every time I get out of the car, I leave my heat all the way up. Now when I remote start and get in, the heat isn't on. It kind of defeats the purpose of the remote start. Am I doing something wrong here or what? Any help would be appreciated!




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Set your fan speed and temperature before you remote start. Works for me evertime!


----------



## HeathenCruze (May 11, 2020)

Ummm...yeah. im not stupid. If it was that simple there wouldnt be a question. 
Nothing is on. No accessory power.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

is your HVAC auto or manual control , I know on my 19 LT when using remote start when it was cold out the heat came on & vise versa when it hot out.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Chad20101 said:


> is your HVAC auto or manual control , I know on my 19 LT when using remote start when it was cold out the heat came on & vise versa when it hot out.


Honestly I thought that was the answer all along! I have the manual system which doesn't do anything, no question about it!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

HeathenCruze said:


> When I use remote start no accessories get power. Is there a setting somewhere so heat/AC and whatnot will come on?
> Thanks.


My 15 diesel. I’ll leave the AC or heat temp where I want it in the AM, the fan speed set as well, turn the car off. In the AM when I remote start it turns the ax to exactly as I’ve left it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JLL said:


> Set your fan speed and temperature before you remote start. Works for me evertime!


2x same for me on my 15.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Honestly I thought that was the answer all along! I have the manual system which doesn't do anything, no question about it!


My 15 Hs manual controls and it works on remote start.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

HeathenCruze said:


> When I use remote start no accessories get power. Is there a setting somewhere so heat/AC and whatnot will come on?
> Thanks.


The only thing you can adjust in settings is if heated seats come on or not. Otherwise, you have to set your HVAC the way you want it and it will turn on to those settings the next time you remote start. Kind of a pain. I had a 2012 Impala that would automatically turn on the Heat or AC based on outside air temp. It was nice.


----------

